# Reptile Rescue Centers?



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

hey all

Is anyone able to tell me if there is a reptile rescue center in the dorset area??

thanks all

xxx


----------



## beestingbutterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry don't know :?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am on the somerset Dorset Border and although Not a center as such, I am part of reptile rescue dens nation wide rescue network, I do take in rescues as and when I can.

Are you looking to adopt a reptile or do you have one that needs rehoming ?

There is also Nerys on here who lives near Bornmouth who takes in waifs and strays.


----------

